# Is Eir service and landline automatically cancelled when switching to Virgin Media cable?



## dub_nerd (7 Dec 2021)

I've been helping an older neighbour move from Eircom landline to Virgin Media cable. She already had cable TV so it made sense to upgrade to TV, phone and broadband and cancel the very expensive package (phone only, no broadband) that Eir had her on. Got the VM package upgraded and ported her phone number, all working fine.

I assumed I would have to then cancel the Eir phone service and landline. But when I ring Eir they no longer recognise her phone number or account number, so it's impossible to get through to anyone. Does that mean she's already cancelled by switching? Terrified they're going to keep billing her as I have heard horror stories about Eir cancellations dragging on forever. They have a cancellation address which I plan to send a letter to, but can anyone tell me if the service AND LANDLINE is cancelled by default once she has switched?


----------



## jpd (7 Dec 2021)

How did you organise the switch?
Sureley that came with instructions?


----------



## tallpaul (7 Dec 2021)

Wow jpd. Super helpful!

i moved my parents and in-laws recently. The key word is ‘switch’ not ‘cancel’. Once eir is advised that you are switching, the two utilities will work it out among themselves. Cancel will do exactly that and, for me anyway, ran the risk of losing the landline number held for more than fifty years. Both transitions actually went remarkably smoothly.


----------



## jpd (7 Dec 2021)

Yes,  I understand but when you contracted with Virgin to switch, was there not a contractual document or terms & conditions that specified what they would do and, by inference, what you had to do - for example cancel the Eir contract?

In the absence of a document, then it is obviously not possible to say you must do this or that


----------



## Nordkapp (7 Dec 2021)

As I was switching to Vodafone and keeping the old number I had to manually cancel my Eir contract. Took Eir 4 weeks to close out the account and Vodafone 6 weeks to bring the landline on line for me, via an elated customer service rep based in Egypt
The weekly calls were frustrating


----------



## 1dave123 (8 Dec 2021)

Based on my past experiences switching phone/broadband from Eir @tallpaul is correct.

Just make sure to check the final bill from Eir and request a refund if relevant.  Took 3 weeks to get my refund but I did get it.  









						Switch or Change Providers | eir.ie
					

Everything you need to know about switching or changing your Service Provider from eir or ending your eir service.




					www.eir.ie


----------



## roker (8 Dec 2021)

I went through the process of Switching from Eircom to Vodaphone and notice in the small print they were changing my landline number, they were not prepare to keep my existing number so I cancelled using the 14 day cancel period (they even sent a modem) and I stayed with Eircom. Switch was also involved in this and enquired what happened


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Dec 2021)

Thanks for answers. On thinking about it further it sounds like I don't need to do anything.



jpd said:


> How did you organise the switch? Sureley that came with instructions?



No. I upgraded the Virgin Media package. I filled in a number porting form. A couple of days later it was all done. The original landline had no dial tone. The original number was working on the VM equipment. All extremely seamless. (Well, apart from the eight and a half hours I spent on four webchat sessions with VM about organising the upgrade and sorting out additional equipment they sent that I didn't order. That included 6.75 hours of just waiting to get connected to someone, plus an hour on two occasions when the agent actually went to a meeting in the _middle of the conversation_! In other words, like all providers, once you need to talk to them they are a horror show).



tallpaul said:


> The key word is ‘switch’ not ‘cancel’. Once eir is advised that you are switching, the two utilities will work it out among themselves. Cancel will do exactly that and, for me anyway, ran the risk of losing the landline number held for more than fifty years. Both transitions actually went remarkably smoothly.



That is what I am hoping. My fear was that because Eir and VM use different infrastructure (copper vs. cable) that the former would have to be cancelled. My reasoning was that if I switched to another provider on the copper landline they would bill me instead of Eir. But since nobody was taking over the landline, Eir might keep billing for that infrastructure. I'm starting to think that fear is unfounded. Eir's own "switching vs. cancellation" instructions says that if you are switching you don't need to contact Eir (but it doesn't explicitly mention switching to a non-landline provider).



jpd said:


> Yes,  I understand but when you contracted with Virgin to switch, was there not a contractual document or terms & conditions that specified what they would do and, by inference, what you had to do - for example cancel the Eir contract?



Yes. VM's number porting form had the following disclaimer:


> _Please confirm you understand that by completing this form you are requesting Virgin Media to transfer your specified home phone number(s) to Virgin Media and that this will result in your current phone service with your current provider coming to an end and possibly the closure of your account with this provider. You authorise your current provider to cease service to your address as necessary in order to successfully transfer your number to Virgin Media. You also confirm that you are authorised to act on behalf of the household in this matter. By using this online form you are not required to sign a contract form._


On re-reading that it does pretty much sound like the Eir account is gone once I switch (and this would be borne out by the fact there is no dial tone on the landline and Eir don't seem to think the account number exists anymore).



1dave123 said:


> Based on my past experiences switching phone/broadband from Eir @tallpaul is correct.
> 
> Just make sure to check the final bill from Eir and request a refund if relevant.  Took 3 weeks to get my refund but I did get it.
> 
> ...


Yes, that Eir switching page does make it sound like I don't need to do anything. The good news is that the Eir bill is not paid by direct debit so if they send any bills beyond the final one they can be ignored. (That said, Eir will threaten you with debt collectors as soon as you don't pay a bill whether you owe them or not).


----------



## tallpaul (8 Dec 2021)

roker said:


> I went through the process of Switching from Eircom to Vodaphone and notice in the small print they were changing my landline number, they were not prepare to keep my existing number so I cancelled using the 14 day cancel period (they even sent a modem) and I stayed with Eircom. Switch was also involved in this and enquired what happened


If I remember correctly, there is a radio button on Page 3 of the purchase page ('Phone Details') on the Vodafone website entitled 'Port number to Vodafone' where you can confirm that you want to keep your number. (I kept screenshots at each stage of the process!).


----------



## roker (8 Dec 2021)

tallpaul said:


> If I remember correctly, there is a radio button on Page 3 of the purchase page ('Phone Details') on the Vodafone website entitled 'Port number to Vodafone' where you can confirm that you want to keep your number. (I kept screenshots at each stage of the process!).


It's funny that they were not prepared to do anything about it when I complained


----------



## roker (28 Jan 2022)

tallpaul said:


> Wow jpd. Super helpful!
> 
> i moved my parents and in-laws recently. The key word is ‘switch’ not ‘cancel’. Once eir is advised that you are switching, the two utilities will work it out among themselves. Cancel will do exactly that and, for me anyway, ran the risk of losing the landline number held for more than fifty years. Both transitions actually went remarkably smoothly.


I tried to switch from Eir to Vodaphone and I noticed in the small print they where giving me a different number, so I used their 14 day period to cancel


----------



## Nordkapp (28 Jan 2022)

roker said:


> I tried to switch from Eir to Vodaphone and I noticed in the small print they where giving me a different number, so I used their 14 day period to cancel


You can ask to keep your old number when signing up.


----------



## JoeRoberts (27 Feb 2022)

You can and should also ask for a pstn line rather than voip. No extra cost


----------

